# First Time TT Owner



## cossie9 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi All

Just thought I would post up my eventful 4 weeks of TT ownership.

I have had most makes of cars in the past and this is my first Audi - and obviously TT.

I have been a long time admirer of the car and as is the case after a number of years they have started to come into my price range. I braced myself for the "temperomental" little coupe, but being a car nut and loving getting my hands dirty, and head under the bonnet, I relished the challenge!

I have a 2001 (51) plate 225 in black metallic 18" Audi alloys, full Bose kit and with Full Audi history. The car has just turned 115k.

Jobs I have done so far are

Found out the car was running hot in standing traffic. This was thankfully only a fuse for the cooling fans (the one on top of the battery). The fuse wasn't blown but the contacts were very corroded. Now stays at 90 quite happily.

Fitted new microswitch to the F/N/S door to get the window to drop that little bit when opening, and had the dry joints soldered on the interior light which didn't work.

Cam cover gasket (to fix a minor oil leak). Turns out this wasnt the cause but I now have peace of mind in that regard. The old gasket was getting quite hard and brittle so not a bad bit of preventative maintenance, and all done in 3 hours on my drive with help from the knowledge base. I could probably take an hour off that now - but practice makes perfect hey!

The oil leak is actually coming from the breather pipe from the cam cover - this is like a T piece and is split - oil is dripping from this down the head and onto the gearbox top. I am awaiting the new part to sort this out.

Changed over to Bosch Aero Twin Wipers (as I always do) and replaced the washer bottle (as the aliens pump was seaized) with a salvage unit. I have also today replaced the heated windscreen nozzles with genuine new Audi units (just under £40 the pair.) Washer system is now as good as new. My old washer bottle with one working pump is now in Spain having sold it on ebay - some people buy anything I guess - but it didn't leak so I guess someone is gioving it a good home!!

Whilst the wheel arch liner was out - I took the opportunity to paint the brake calipers in red, and the hubs and other parts in silver. Looks much fresher and clean. (I do this on all my cars - having mint wheels is no good when you can see through to a rusty coloured caliper.....)

I have just had the car painted here and there (minor scratches and lacquer peel) with a full machine polish and the finish is now first class - my mate said he can't age the car especially as I have a personalised plate on it.

Other minor bits - Audi style number plate surrounds, repainted the TT badge outer in red (it was faded) and also painted the "quattro" letters on the badges front and rear in red. Nice subtle change...

I am still experiencing a further issue that I will need to address. The F/N/S Xenon intermittently goes off when driving - and sometimes if I hit a bump in the road the light flickers. If I turn the lights off and then back on again the same light re illuminates and can stay on for many miles - or go off again after a short time. I am going to swap the bulbs over first and then the ballasts (if these are able to be swapped) - but after reading on here I suspect it is more likely to be the Ignitor insIde the light unit itself. I wil update in due course how I get on - I will probably need an ignitor so if anyone has one or knows of one (I suspect they are as rare as hens teeth) then please get in touch!

Thanks for reading - when the weather is a bit better I will take a couple of pics to share with you all to seek your opinions. Thanks for all the info on the knowledge base so far and I look forward to being a part of the community.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome sounds like you have been busy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi paul, welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Paul, welcome


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome aboard. Thats a lot of work!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cossie9 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome. I suppose it is a lot of work for only four weeks but I am a bit OCD when it comes to my cars and bikes (I also have a 2002 Yamaha R1). I see it more of a hobby than a chore and going off some of the niggles that seem to be associated with the TT that may not be a bad standpoint to take - or you could probably turn to drink quite frequently!!! :lol:

Paul.


----------



## cossie9 (Sep 25, 2013)

Something else I have done is adjusted the door lock receiver in the door aperture. This has reduced the wind noise from outside and the window seals better against the seal. The bolts are not alln or torque surprisingly they are splined so be careful not to try star keys or other such tools as you will round them off!!

Also just paid for the web membership so looking forward to full forum access soon - and a TTOC Sticker for my rear window.... :mrgreen:


----------



## cossie9 (Sep 25, 2013)

edited


----------



## cossie9 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thought I would update this

My headlight Xenon turned out to be a faulty bulb - diagnosed quite easily by swapping over - the fault followed the bulb so that was an easy fix.

Got a second hand battery cover and repaired the cracked engine bay trims covering the slam panel and expansion tank. Sprayed them all over with a little satin black and now looks great - sepcially with Brendans countersunk fixing bolt kit (cheers!!)

The oil is still leaking and I am resigned to the fact that it is coming from the Cam Chain Tensioner gasket and half moon. I couldnt get to this when I changed the cam cover gasket and really dont fancy rocking the cam so will bite the bullet and send it in to do.

Can anyone tell me what style the wheels are? I am told they are QS style however I don't know

Still enjoying ownership.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## vala (Nov 17, 2013)

The microswitch you replaced, was this a genuine part? If so would you happen to have the part number to hand? My drivers side window doesn't drop a bit when opening the car and I've read that this could be the cause. Passenger side one is fine though.


----------



## cossie9 (Sep 25, 2013)

vala said:


> The microswitch you replaced, was this a genuine part? If so would you happen to have the part number to hand? My drivers side window doesn't drop a bit when opening the car and I've read that this could be the cause. Passenger side one is fine though.


The one I got I ordered from Germany and I cant for the life of me find the order but will get it and post later.

I actually split the original one and used half of the new one in its place. This negated changing the switch over and re wiring.

I have attached a pic of the new microswitch (split in half) You can see where the thre contacts plug into the original half switch. Its a bit hard ti describe without a picture of the old switch but you will see where they can be split.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Does the TTOC badge actually stay on if you just put it on? I've so far not put my own thinking it may just come off with the crappy weather lol

J
xx


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Does the TTOC badge actually stay on if you just put it on? I've so far not put my own thinking it may just come off with the crappy weather lol
> 
> J
> xx


Mine has kept on ok. Put it where i was told to stick it   :wink: Lois


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

i can tell someone where to stick it for me  lol

J
xx


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome cossie9, glad you are good with your hands :wink: Looks a nice TT. Hope you have lots of fun in iTT 8) Lois


----------



## cossie9 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi Lollipop

Yes when I stuck the badge to the car I just made sure the paintwork was wiped clean and dry and it stuck like poo to a blanket!! No issues yet.

And sexytt - thanks for the welcome!


----------

